# komplette Liste löschen



## ZAntjeZ (14. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Projekt eine verkettete Liste angelegt.
Aus diesen Listen möchte ich zur Laufzeit auch eine löschen können. Leider finde ich immer nur Methoden zum Löschen von Objekten aus einer Liste, aber keine Funktionen zum Löschen der kompletten Liste.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Tschau
Antje


----------



## squeaker (14. August 2004)

einfach mit new eine neue anlegen


```
ll=new LinkedList() //löscht die alte Liste auf ll
```


----------

